# get 'em victor!



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

http://flwserieseast.flwoutdoors.co...tday=3&atype=6&tid=6150&tyear=2009&aid=150236


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Vic got'em. Good job, nice pay check!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

His first MAJOR WIN!!!! 120K!!!! 

I think chigger craws for all... on the house!!! 

Well earned Victor, now a fully proven tour super pro!


nip


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job Vic!

One question. They have the Stren Series, the FLW Eastern and Western and the FLW Tour. What's the difference?
Would the Eastern and Western events be comparable the BASS Open Events?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

the BFL's are below the Strens but i think the FLW series and the FLW tour have the same paydays so they arent to much different.

i would say the bfls or the stren is more comparable to the b.a.s.s opens.


----------



## 10bender24 (Nov 8, 2005)

FLW series is 4 days total weight and the FLW tour first two days to set positions,clear the board and last two days determine winner,plus a few other differences.I like the series concept better myself.


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

great job vic with a long over due win


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job....and a nice pay out


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

You did it Victor great job. Now those southern boys better lookout Victor is in town, good luck


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice to see Vic get some love down south!!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

a big congrats to vic!!! that couldnt have happened to a nicer guy!!


----------

